# ON FREESING OF BREAD DOUGH



## oldcoot (May 12, 2004)

I have read mushc about preserbving bread dough for future use by freezing.  I must report that my first attempt has not proven very successful.

I made a batch of French Sourdough about ten days ago.  After the first rising, the batch was divided in half, and one half placed in a sip-loc bag and frosen.  The other half was baked normally after a ssecpnd rising.

Today the frosen dough was removed from the freezer and thawed in warm sunlight for several hours.  Then it was formed into a ball and set aside to rise.  Some four hours have pased, and it had not yet even doubled, in spite of being in a warm location.

So, I am not inclined to believe freezing dough is a great idea.

Now, to further complicate matters, I also froze 1/2 of the sourdough starter from which the dough was made.  In the next day or so I shall thaw it in a similar manner and see if it is still viable.  )Additional flour and water was added several hours prior to frezing, so that there should be plenty of food available to any surviving yeast cellls.)

Stay tuned for further developments.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (May 13, 2004)

Thanks old Coot! And good to see you...it has been a while!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 13, 2004)

Hmmmmm.... my aunt froze the dough and I dont think she had problems with it. But Im not 100% sure.  :? 
SO, what did you do with the dough Oldcoot? Did ya bake it?


----------



## Barbara L (May 13, 2004)

I know they sell frozen bread dough.  They must use some special technique.  I think I read somewhere about using more yeast, but I can't remember where I saw that.

 Barbara


----------



## oldcoot (May 14, 2004)

Yesterday I removed the sourdough starter from the freezer and allowed to gradually warm.  Again, the East did not respond.  (I considered CPR but decided it would be too messy (

So, the bottom line would seem to be this :  it is a lot simpler to plan ahead three days and make a 72 hour sponge were begun or starter for sourdough.   That way there is no need to remember to feeding or otherwise fiddle with the starter until the next time you wish to make sourdough bread.  

Certainly, after three days the pungency of the starter diminishes.  So it is necessary than two and nutrients and wait for them to ferment -- again three days -- before full pungency is obtained/

At least that is the experience I have had so far.


----------



## lindatooo (May 15, 2004)

Coot I think it's that you need to let it go through the second rising before freezing.  Just a gut reaction but I'd try it again that way - besides being messy CPR on yeast would take lots of help!    

I'm sure you all know the old friendship bread recipes...where you have to keep giving away starters (or throw some away which drives me nuts) well my son would put it in the fridge to slow it down and it worked fine for him and I think he froze some as well and that worked ok too as far as baking but not to grow new.  

Just a thought

2


----------



## oldcoot (May 15, 2004)

lindatooo, my point is why bother with starter for sourdough when it is much easier to simply make the 72 power sponge and be done within.  I


----------



## lindatooo (May 15, 2004)

An excellent question...I've never been able to get through the first sponge!  Have tried several times - have all the right stuf to do it and a perfect placed to do it in (my pantry is 72 dedgrees year 'round) but either get busy and forget to feed it or end up with company or something!

When I get home I'm gonna get my "By Bread Alone" cookbook out and try again...you've inspired me!


----------

